# 2006 gto Banshee hood may hit Ign Module!!



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Hood fits great on my 06 GTO. had to grind portion of Ign Module due to the side hood rib/brace was in contact of the large finned module on the drivers side!! pfyc needs to take a look at a provision in thier side brace to clear the module!! I was afraid to cut into the brace and may weaken hood rib due to its close to the hood strut location!! Future buyers of hood from pfyc may need to due this or ??:willy::seeya:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Car looks nice though. I'm not a big fan of that splitter.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Just curious, are you the original owner of the GTO?


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes I am! purchased it in july of 06 from a local dealer!! New!!


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, that killed my possible theory then:confused


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

So Northeast,your ign module is located differntly?or has anyone else installed this Hood on a 06 Gto?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

This is a weird thread. I haven't ever heard of any fitment issues with this hood. It could of just be a bad one?


----------

